# مسابقة اطرف تعليق



## sayed00 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اخوانى

اية رايكم فى الترويح عن النفس بتعليقات طريفة تخرجنا من مود العمل الشاق


اليكم الصورة و عليكم اضافة اطرف تعليق عليها







منتظر تعليقاتكم المفيدة


----------



## khaledanisjo (28 ديسمبر 2010)

والله اني ملتزم بتعليمات السلااااااااااااااااااااااامة


----------



## عمروصلاح (28 ديسمبر 2010)

recordkeeeeeepiiiiinnnngggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## sayed00 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخوانى

خالد و عمرو

كل منا يراها من وجهة نظرة


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 ديسمبر 2010)

​


----------



## احمد طعيمه1986 (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بيفكرنى بالمواطن محمد ابو سويلم فى فلم الارض


----------



## safety113 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

ياناااااااااااااااااااس
ريحوني وخلصوني من جلاوزة السفتي
يانااااااااااااااااااس
بتوع السفتي شاحطيني عالكونفايند سبيس confined space
وبدون بيرمتptw
وده هوت وورك hot workوالا هورس بلاي horse play؟
ياناااااااااااااااس
دلوني على سيد سلام وبتوع سلامتك ممكن يفكوني من بتوع المهندسين العرب
لازم حد يمنع التصوير والنشر وح اشكيكم لمنتديات سما تدمر


----------



## electric earth (29 ديسمبر 2010)

sayed00 قال:


> اخوانى
> 
> اية رايكم فى الترويح عن النفس بتعليقات طريفة تخرجنا من مود العمل الشاق
> 
> ...





ارجوووك طاحت اوراق براءتي..... تكفى!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sayed00 (29 ديسمبر 2010)

تعبيرات معبرة جدا

مشكورين عليها


----------



## خالدعمران محمود (30 ديسمبر 2010)

احنا اسفين يا صلاح


----------



## تمبيزة (31 ديسمبر 2010)

المسؤولون لا يريدون تطبيق قوانين الأمن و السلامة لأنها مكلفة, إن شاء الله لن تحدث كارثة


----------



## ahmed old viking (3 يناير 2011)

انشاء الله فى تقدم


----------



## haideralwishahi (3 يناير 2011)

السلامة للجميع


----------



## haideralwishahi (3 يناير 2011)

مشكورين


----------



## chemist555 (4 يناير 2011)

يا ناس يا هوه ما فيش التزام بالسيفتي


----------

